# Dope dealer's spreadsheet



## tokemon (Nov 16, 2009)

I made this spreadsheet to help me keep an eye on all my numbers without having to do it with pen and paper everytime. I deal with several vendors and strains, so it gets complicated sometimes. I use Linux so the native format for spreadsheets for me is ODS. I saved this one in XLS but I don't know if it works. Will some of you guys try it and see if it works with windows?

Thanks!

hXXp://www.mediafire.com/file/wboxloi4zhg/Inventory.xls


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2009)

no  thanks...


:48:

Take  care  and  be  safe


----------



## tokemon (Nov 16, 2009)

lol, whatever.


----------



## greenfriend (Nov 16, 2009)

Not that smart to keep that info on paper or on a computer.  i dunno about others but i can do simple math in my head, and i could never forget what strains i have on hand because im constantly smoking them...


----------



## tokemon (Nov 16, 2009)

greenfriend said:
			
		

> Not that smart to keep that info on paper or on a computer.  i dunno about others but i can do simple math in my head, and i could never forget what strains i have on hand because im constantly smoking them...


It's not simple math. I don't use real names either. If I have police seizing my computer then I'm already popped, nothing on here that is any more incriminating than a couple pounds of grass already is.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks Tokemon for the offer, but I'm not a dope dealer, so I have no use for your spreadsheet.  Just grow a few for my aching bones and for my bro doing kemo.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 16, 2009)

*i could never forget what strains i have on hand because im constantly smoking them...*
oxymoron of the year!   :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

BTW tokemon, hey, remember to edit URLs, mon! hXXp


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 16, 2009)

I use excel, and I have nothing to hide.

It's more than simple math when you have 5 different strains, hash, edibles, trim weights, it is really helpful.

Other companies use it to track their inventory, why ot us?

...and if you are operating legally...leo can do nothing but admire your efficiency.


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 17, 2009)

Personally, I do live in a state where it is legal to sell herb to compensate for your time and efforts and overhead costs.

But a spreadsheet to keep track of how much herb ya got and who owes what? Str8 silly.
If you have ever been in the game, then you should know what to do, if you need a spreadsheet, get out of the game. 
Paper trails lead to jails........trust me on this.

Unless you are an operating partner in a licensed Dispensary, keeping these kind of records is fuel for the feds.


----------



## tokemon (Nov 17, 2009)

It's not to keep track of who owes me, it's to keep track of what I owe. When yuou have four different strains from two or three different places all priced differently it gets pretty corn-fusing. It helps me big time cause I can just glance at one spot and I know where I stand, even when something changes I know instantly because all my numbers adjust accordingly. I don't see how it can be more incriminating than the actual bud. A bunch of fake names?


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 17, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Personally, I do live in a state where it is legal to sell herb to compensate for your time and efforts and overhead costs.
> 
> But a spreadsheet to keep track of how much herb ya got and who owes what? Str8 silly.
> If you have ever been in the game, then you should know what to do, if you need a spreadsheet, get out of the game.
> ...


 
Okay...that is basically one of the most well put, intelligent statements I have heard or seen in a looong time...

I have _serious _doubts about anyone that takes issue with _any_ part of that....

THX Nor Cal... 

"paper trails lead to jails"....


----------

